# Help deciphering a bread recipe



## Jeni78 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is my late grandmother's bread recipe.  We have never made it and the recipe is written on a sheet of paper that is falling apart and some of the directions are missing.  

Brown Bread (no knead)

2 c  boiling water
1 c quick oatmeal
1/3 c shortening
1/2 c light molasses
4 t salt
2 packages of yeast
2 beaten eggs
5 1/2 c flour

Combine water, shortening, salt.  Cool to luke warm - add yeast.  Blend in eggs and molasses.  Add flour 2 cups at a time.  Grease bowl and bread...

Store in refrig for 2 hours....

Okay so that's all I have - I wish I had a scanner so you could see this.

Do you think 1/3 c shortening sounds correct?  Think I can use butter instead?

Does 1/2 c molasses sound right?  

When should I add the quick oatmeal?  

Why does it say store in the frigde?  Perhaps this is an option instead of a direction?

At the bottom of the page there is something else for 2 hours and then no cooking time.  What do you think the other thing for 2 hours is?  What should the cooking time/temp be?

THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!  I'm just not experienced enough to know how to read this right.

Jeni


----------



## licia (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is one posted by a friend on another site.  Perhaps you can tell what you need from this:
 2 cups oatmeal 
2 tsp salt 
1/4 cup shortening 
3 cups boiling water 

Scald above and cool. 

Add: 
2/3 cup molasses 
2 cups cold water 
yeast dissolved in 1/2 cup warm water 
Flour--about 7 cups 

(2 more cups to knead) 

Let raise, punch down, put in pans, let raise 
Bake at 325F for 35-40 minutes.


----------



## Jeni78 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Licia - I'm trying it right now - waiting for the bread to rise.  It is a favorite of my dad's and he hasn't had it in 20 years so I thought this would be nice for him.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 21, 2008)

I Google'd "_oatmeal bread recipe_" and it returned lots of recipes that you can refer to. Without going through all of them, I found this one that is similar;
best ever oatmeal bread recipe | bread recipes | yeast bread recipes
Hopefully this will shed some light on your grandmother's recipe, and give you the direction you need. good Luck!

JoeV


----------



## Jeni78 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks - I actually remember my grandma making this bread.  The smell of the molasses triggered the memory.  What a terrible smell but an interesting experience.


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 21, 2008)

My grandmother's recipe is close to yours.

Her instructions say to cool the boiling water slightly then add the oatmeal.(first instruction)

It calls for only 2 tablespoons of butter.


----------



## Jeni78 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  It turned out great!  Super moist, smells good.  The tops got a little too brown, but nothing unedible and doesn't take away from the taste (still servable).  They are also very uneven loaves size wise and I didn't do a very good job of shaping them.

I found this recipe to be harder to work with dough wise.  I was afraid to add too much flour.

Oh, and here is what I did for the recipe (if anyone is curious):

Brown Bread (no knead)

2 c boiling water
1 c quick oatmeal
1/3 c butter
1/2 c light molasses
4 t salt
2 packages of yeast
2 beaten eggs
5 1/2 c flour

Combine water, shortening,salt. Cool to luke warm - add yeast. Blend in eggs and molasses. Add flour 2 cups at a time. 

I didn't put it in the refridgerator, I couldn't tell if that was supposed to be part of the recipe or for making later or what.  I just let it rise for an hour or so, punched down, made loaves and let it rise again before baking. 350 for 40 minutes.

BAKING BREAD IS SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------

